

Bug 439858: swf mozilla plugin - no youtube for Linus Torvalds' wife - nickb
http://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=439858

======
brentr
I'm going to go ahead and call this one an April Fool's joke.

~~~
vegai
The bug report was submitted yesterday, however.

------
ddelony
First Eric S. Raymond disses Fedora, now Linus gets in on the act.

